# LED's High-Medium-Low Intensity



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hello,
This is for those with lighting experience.
I have two Aquaray Gro Beams 1000 ND rated at 6500 K and they put out over 800 lumins over a 75 gallon tank thats 48 inches long by 18 inches wide. these lights are the Cree XP power led's.
Would you consider these led's to be high or medium intensity?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

LEDs are still so new it's hard to say. The best way to tell is to measure the PAR output, but that's not possible without a PAR meter.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

rjordan393 said:


> Hello,
> This is for those with lighting experience.
> I have two Aquaray Gro Beams 1000 ND rated at 6500 K and they put out over 800 lumins over a 75 gallon tank thats 48 inches long by 18 inches wide. these lights are the Cree XP power led's.
> Would you consider these led's to be high or medium intensity?


Hi rjordan393,

Here is a link that may help you; you will find the GroBeams listed. It appears that the model you have has a PAR rating of 52 at a 19" depth (your tank is 21.2" deep). Here is a second one on LED PAR readings. My best guess with two units running - medium high depending upon how well the light is dispersed across the bottom.


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks Roy,
Both links indicate that a Gro-Beam 1000 ND is rated 41 Par as measured from the light surface to the substrate which is 25 inches. But as you indicate, the par increases if more then one led fixture is used. So my par is somewhat higher which may put me in the medium high range.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi rjordan393,

Glad to help!


----------



## Aqua_Man (Oct 21, 2012)

What are some low light led fixtures on the market?


----------

